# Please help! GT Avalanche frame - what wheel/hub size???



## igz (May 18, 2009)

Hi all,

I just bought a Large GT Avalanche 0.5 frame (think it's '08) and I want to start buying parts for it. In terms of wheelsets... is there any particular hub size for this frame? 
What measurements should I look for when buying a whole wheel? ...which size is most important to get right when buying a wheel?

Here is the frame I bought in case you're interested;

http://www.bikesmoveus.com.au/showthread.php?t=437

I'm new to bike building but also excited about building this baby. Any help greatly appreciated.

Thanx!


----------



## Tulsa (Jun 22, 2009)

you want 26" wheels, some good mavic 223 or 217s, hubs are all the same, except for 20mm you dont want that, but those are beefy wheels for DH.
what makes you think its an 08? it looks like maybe a 00-02?


----------



## igz (May 18, 2009)

Honestly... I have no solid reason for thinking it's '08, I think I punched GT Ava. in Google and one or 2 results came up with this yellow paint job. But who cares about the year, it is in excellent condition. 

Thank you very much for that info mate, it helps heaps as I didn't know what to buy exactly.

Cheers


----------



## igz (May 18, 2009)

...forgot to ask, why can't I have 20mm for instance? ...or you're just not recommending it?
Also, why does it say about wheels e.g. "rear 135mm / front 20mm" or "rear 150 mm / front 20mm"? What do these numbers mean? If 20mm is a thickness of the shaft that goes through hub or something like that, what does 125mm or 150 mm mean when they describe rear wheel?

hmmm...?
BTW, would these be suitable (in terms of size) for GT Avalanche?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=30819

Thanx heaps.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*What they are talking about....*

with the 135mm or 150mm is the hubs over lock nut spacing. Which one you need is determined by the drop out spacing on the frame. In the case of the GT Avalanche as with most mtbs other than downhill or freeride bikes, standard spacing is 135mm. So you'll need a 135mm rear hub for your bike. What you'll need up front is determined by your fork. A fork with quick release drop outs will require a 100mm hub. A fork with a 20mm thru axel is spaced at 110mm. The 20mm thru axel requiers a fork specifically desinged for that system and the systems, quick release, and 20mm thru axel, are not compatable with one another, so you have to be sure of what your fork requires. There is also a third standard, the 15mm thru axel. These are currently found primarily on Fox forks, and are also not cross compatable with QR or 20mm TA hubs.

You can use any one of the three above as long as what you choose is what your fork requires. Anyway, your rear hub is going to be simple, it needs to be have a 135mm axel spacing in order to fit your frame. Not a big deal, very common size. For the front, decide what fork you are going to use then you'll be able to detrimine what you need for a hub. For the most part cross country type forks in the 80 to 120mm travel range are still quick release type forks. There are a few 15 and 20mm TA forks in this range, but they are still relatively few and far between. So if you go with 26" wheels they'll fit your bike, from there if you go with a 135mm QR rear and a 100mm QR front you'll be fine. If you have a concern about the hub requirement for a specific fork, come back with the make and model and we'll be glad to help you out.

Good Dirt


----------



## igz (May 18, 2009)

Wow, much clearer now, thank you so very much for this explanation! 
...as for the fork I found a pretty good deal for Fox Vanilla 32 140 FIT RLC. So I guess it has to be 15mm through axel?

Thank you once again, much appreciated

Cheers


----------



## Tulsa (Jun 22, 2009)

not all Fox forks are the 15mm, you can tell by looking at them.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*ignore dbl post*

looks


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*this may help*

looks like 2005, colour difference might be due to your Australian model vs. this American one. Jim

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?ItemID=93547&Type=bike


----------



## jjbod1 (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice looking frame. one of these days I am going to jump the Fisher ship, and build me up a GT hardtail


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't think that frame will handle a 140mm fork.
It is designed around an 80mm or 100mm max fork.


----------

